# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Frameless diamond shower/ flooring problems!!

## Anabel

Hi There!
First timer to Renovate Forum, and looks like you get some great advice on here, so I hope someone will be able to help me!!!???
Doing quite a big reno in country Victoria and all was smooth sailing until I decided on a corner (diamond shape) shower screen for the ensuite. I did tell the builders that I was having a corner shower going straight onto the tiles, however they have just laid new yellow tongue in the entire bathroom and now (after they have gone) the plumber tells me that the floor has to be cut out and dropped 40mm to allow for the fall in the shower. It was all sounding too hard so I have been shopping around madly trying to obtain a base to put the shower on to solve my problems, however the screen I have bought isnt a standard size (of course). Can someone please offer some advice for what I should do? Does anyone know how much work is involved in sloping the floor for the shower or a tile hob? I'm just not sure how to go about it. The tiler is booked in for a week and a half so I need to get it sorted before he rocks up!!!
Thanks so much! Any advice would be much appreciated!! :Cry:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Don't panic, can I assume that you cut out some of the timber there will be a slightly lower area? 
If so you could use a angle rather than a hob and the finish will be as neat as a pin. 
Let's know if you need more information. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Anabel

Thanks so much for the advice. I'd LOVE to do a sloping floor in the shower (that was the original plan) so that the base sits directly onto the tiles. However no, no timber was trimmed to allow for the sloping floor. I did tell the builders my plans and assumed that they would take care of it for me and prepare it correctly to allow for the slope, but they haven't. Just wanted to know how to tackle it now? Will I need to get them back to cut out the flooring section and trim the bearers to set it lower? I REALLY appreciate your feedback, thanks so much!!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If it must be flush then the floor must be lowered in the required area, 50 mm should do it, 60 would be better. 
The base and sides should be made with compressed fibre cement sheeting, the base must have a puddle flange installed and it MUST be flush or just below the surface level of the sheet. 
This sheeting Must be well supported to prevent any movement. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Master Splinter

You don't need 40mm of fall (or if you do, you've got a way big shower recess!!)  1 in 60 is the number that springs to mind, so 40mm is good for a 2.4 meter wide shower! 
Here (Canberra), the fall on a hobless shower is typically made with a 15mm aluminium angle sitting on top of the floor, and this falls to the puddle flange around the floor waste which is at - errrr - floor level. 
Pics below pinched from the James Hardie wet area construction manual.

----------


## Anabel

Guys you are absolute superstars!! Spoke with the tiler this morning and he was talking I would have to lower the floor etc. etc or change the shower over for a shower and matching base, I then asked him about Master Splinters advice to use the floor angle and he said that was an excellent solution and super easy to do!! Makes me wonder why he didn't suggest it earlier...? Hmmm.... Anyway I am all sorted, thankyou SO MUCH for your input, I will be able to sleep tonight knowing its not going to be a complete disaster and I haven't wasted all that money on my beautiful shower screen that I was thinking I was going to have to ditch for a boring, square shower and base!!! Thanks guys. I'm sure I'll be back to you with some other drama before I'm done!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Master Splinter

Just make sure the tiler gets the aluminium edge above or level with the top face of the tiles as shown in the illustrations - if the tile bridges the angle, you create a nice path for water to wick through and get onto/under the rest of your floor.

----------

